

Does the world need another programming language? - locopati
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/06/does-the-world-need-yet-anothe.html

======
drallison
A video of Rob Pike's Stanford EE Colloquium talk, Another Go At Language
Design, is available online at <http://ee380.stanford.edu>.

Abstract: A while back, it seemed that type-driven object-oriented languages
such as C++ and Java had taken over. They still dominate education. Yet the
last few years have seen a number of different languages reach prominence,
often of very different styles: Python, Ruby, Scala, Erlang, Lua, and many
more. Surely there are enough languages. Yet new ones keep appearing. Why? And
why now? In this talk I will explain some possible reasons and why they led us
to define yet another language, Go.

------
Rhapso
How long will it be before we all need to add Go to our resumes in order to
look legitimate?

------
hga
A short Rob Pike interview on Go.

------
wingo
"All the safety of C++"???

